# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Face2Face, real-time face capture and reenactment

## Airicist

Face2Face: Real-time Face Capture and Reenactment of RGB Videos

----------


## Airicist

Face2Face: Real-time Face Capture and Reenactment of RGB Videos (CVPR 2016 Oral)

Published on Mar 17, 2016




> CVPR 2016 Paper Video (Oral)
> 
> We present a novel approach for real-time facial reenactment of a monocular target video sequence (e.g., Youtube video). The source sequence is also a monocular video stream, captured live with a commodity webcam. Our goal is to animate the facial expressions of the target video by a source actor and re-render the manipulated output video in a photo-realistic fashion. To this end, we first address the under-constrained problem of facial identity recovery from monocular video by non-rigid model-based bundling. At run time, we track facial expressions of both source and target video using a dense photometric consistency measure. Reenactment is then achieved by fast and efficient deformation transfer between source and target. The mouth interior that best matches the re-targeted expression is retrieved from the target sequence and warped to produce an accurate fit. Finally, we convincingly re-render the synthesized target face on top of the corresponding video stream such that it seamlessly blends with the real-world illumination. We demonstrate our method in a live setup, where Youtube videos are reenacted in real time.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Face-tracking software lets you make anyone say anything in real time"

by Adario Strange
March 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Make anyone say anything with Face2Face

Published on Mar 27, 2016




> Here’s technology that makes it possible for YOU to make anyone to say anything. They’re able to manipulate a YouTube video in REAL time and change what’s displayed. Amazing, and scary all at once!

----------

